# Have you ever fractured(broken) a rib ?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

2 weeks of for me after an intercostal strain. Broken/ fractured rib, I imagine at least a month. And probably 6 months for 100%


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

If it's really fractured? Ya have fun. Literally ribs are the WORST. It's not days but weeks. And every cough, sneeze, jarring movement, can all set the healing process back. Lay in bed as much as possible, hold in every sneeze and cough, and enjoy weeks of wincing in pain, don't forget about rolling over in your sleep... You wanna risk hurting it more or it not healing and fight through the pain maybe 3 weeks. You wanna be comfortable and healthy again over a month.

I've broken ribs and also separated all my ribs from the cartilage, the latter had me sleeping on a mattress on a floor for 3 weeks because I couldn't get in and out of a normal bed. it was probably close to 15 weeks before that one was at no pain, but the Oxy sure made it a lot better. Thank god that ran out though, I completely see how people get so addicted.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

The first time I fractured one of my ribs I was riding the next day. But I was away on a weeks trip and I took pain killers to get me through. I think I only had 2 days left and I was damned if I was going to lose any days on the hill, I just took it easy.
Yep, laughing, breathing deeply, sneezing, coughing, all painful!

After I got back home, it took about 2 months before it was 100% again. After a couple of weeks, you think you're feeling ok and its coming right, then you go to pick something up, or a mate bumps into you, ah yeah, that's right, that hurts!!

I was living in the UK then and we used to go to an indoor slope at least once a month. After I got back, I think I missed the month after, but was fine the month after that to ride.

The second time I was mountain biking. Again, took just under 2 months to come right. I use mountain biking as a means to an end, I'm not actually a massive fan of it. So I didn't do much exercise or activity that time, and it seemed to come right a bit quicker.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have broken ribs numerous times. 3 times anterior and 1 time posterior, all in multiples. Only once from snowboarding....

Anterior

Its usually 3 weeks before the pain while breathing, coughing, bending and whatever else goes away. Thats when the bone fragments start sticking back together. I dont really mind the pain so i start riding or being active almost immediately. 3 to 4 weeks and you should hace minimal bone pain, just some muscle sorenesd

Posterior

This was my most painful break of any bones yet. Fucking excruciating pain, 3 weeks again to get sticky. Sneezing and coughing in the first is life changing pain. I blacked out walking when a sneeze snuck up on me. General breathing and cautious movements cause minimal pain.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Fracturing a rib from coughing (bronchitis) is a very sweet thing. Cos... the severe coughing doesn't just magically stop just because. You keep on coughing. And wincing.

Give yourself time to heal. You'll have plenty of days infront of you.

And don't get the sniffles!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

As you've already had some solid replies above, I'll keep mine simple;

Yes, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, twice. It fucking sucks. Probably only behind an adult tonsillectomy for me in terms of overall suckage. It doesn't even begin to compare to the suck of a tonsillectomy though. Especially if you're fortunate like me and get hit by the phantom ear pain.

There are very few people I'd wish that shit on. Horrible. Like the kind of pain you seriously begin to contemplate if death wouldn't be a better option.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

How the hell do you guys break ribs?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

speedjason said:


> How the hell do you guys break ribs?


Took a bar stool to the ribs from behind in a melee in college the first time. Well, that's what I was told at least. I didn't exactly see it nor realize it until the next morning.

Slammed on a rail riding the second time. I don't fuck with rails anymore. :laugh2:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I fell in a cave............mile deep..........over 1000ft crawlway...........8hr trip turned into 24hr sufferfest........try crawling with fractured ribs..........


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> I fell in a cave............mile deep..........over 1000ft crawlway...........8hr trip turned into 24hr sufferfest........try crawling with fractured ribs..........


That's heavy.:surprise:


----------

